# Any one use lubriplate #105 or 130a on the rails?



## DNS (Oct 22, 2009)

I have both and was wondering if the 130a is to thick for use on the 1911? #105 is thinner but wasn't sure if I should use either one on the rails, or is this stuff strictly for the M1 type guns?


----------

